# RGH downgrade dashboard, but keep updated kernel?



## cagerhager (Feb 2, 2022)

is it possible to downgrade dash (i hope to downgrade to the blades dashboard 6717) and keep the updated kernel? I read somewhere it was possible but there was no follow up or guide. Thanks!


----------



## godreborn (Feb 2, 2022)

just use a skin/theme with FSD/Aurora.  I don't know if what you're wanting is possible or not.  I'd think it would be highly dangerous.


----------



## cagerhager (Feb 2, 2022)

I have that running on my slim currently. A buddy and I are working on a few systems to play goldeneye with the guys, and thought if possible, would put one on blades for nostalgia sake.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 2, 2022)

@DinohScene or @Donnie-Burger might know if it's possible.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 2, 2022)

Afaik it's not possible.

I'd say get a skin on Aurora/FSD that gives you the blades dash.


----------



## cagerhager (Feb 2, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> Afaik it's not possible.
> 
> I'd say get a skin on Aurora/FSD that gives you the blades dash.


I found the freestyle dash, does aurora have one? I haven't been able to find one throughout my search.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 2, 2022)

cagerhager said:


> I found the freestyle dash, does aurora have one? I haven't been able to find one throughout my search.



No clue what Aurora's skinning capabilities are.
I've tested it once but it's way to game centered for me.


----------



## cagerhager (Feb 2, 2022)

concur, hence the freestyle and blades search.


----------



## cagerhager (Feb 6, 2022)

@DinohScene  I found this thread on reddit. What are your thoughts?


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 6, 2022)

Hm, forgot one could apply custom patches in JRunner haha.

I suppose if you really want to, I honestly don't see any benefit in it.


----------



## cagerhager (Feb 6, 2022)

I see that point. Like I had mentioned earlier, keep one on a lower dash while my slim is current. So theoretically running the patches would allow the dash to be downgraded with up-to-date kernel?


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 6, 2022)

Theoretically yes.
I would suggest doing it on a machine you have hardware NAND access to.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 6, 2022)

I use xebuild gui myself.  I wonder if it has these patches?


----------



## godreborn (Feb 6, 2022)

well, I just looked.  I couldn't find any patch like that with xebuild.gui.  is it in jrunner?


----------



## cagerhager (Feb 6, 2022)

seems like it may be. I downloaded the files on the link and it pops up with the jrunner progrm + extras. I reached out on the thread and haven't heard back yet from anyone.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 6, 2022)

"load extras"?


----------



## cagerhager (Feb 6, 2022)

I'm not sure. I'm relatively new to the 360 modding. Hence a lot of the questions. I'm more familiar with ps3, ps4, OG xbox, and other systems.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 6, 2022)

well, doing something like this is beyond my understanding, and I'm pretty knowledgeable about flashing.


----------



## brickmii82 (Feb 6, 2022)

cagerhager said:


> @DinohScene  I found this thread on reddit. What are your thoughts?



Most likely they downgraded to a blades dash. Probably still an older kernel and might not be compatible with some titles that require a higher dash. If you download the all of the earlier dash files for Jrunner you can do a build on blades, but you may sacrifice some things.


----------



## cagerhager (Feb 7, 2022)

For anyone interested, this is what I have been able to find as of late:


----------



## jellybeangreen2 (Feb 7, 2022)

cagerhager said:


> For anyone interested, this is what I have been able to find as of late:



I’ve always wanted to do this, is this practical, probably not. But having an RGH on blades, working with the latest dash I think would be cool and I might even use it more Than I think. Aurora is good, more a WiiFlow style. But I’d be happy to give this a go.


----------



## cagerhager (Feb 8, 2022)

Soooo I'm running into a dumb problem while trying to update to 17559. Running a corona 4g.  I have dumped multiple flash dumps and patched appropriately (xebuild) and making the correction in the python script. I have the correct CD and DVD keys, and have flashed the nand with 360 nand flasher, but it will not go above the 17511 dash.

I have also deleted dashlaunch ini file (currently on 3.18) and tried that and started fresh, but still no luck. Anyone have any suggestions or thoughts? Thanks!

P.S i cannot even update dashlaunch from 3.18 (it freezes)


Edit::
Soooooo I may have found the culprit. My onboard memory (4gb as it is a corona arcade console that i dropped a hard drive in) died about a year or two ago and can no longer format. It just states it is unformatted and every time I try to format, it does not succeed. I think that the system update and nand is associated with this memory from some research. Anyone have an idea on that? If that is the issue, any way to replace the onboard memory or update the system with a cashed system memory?


----------

